# Custom Tweeter Pods for 97 Camaro Tutorial



## cerberus25 (Oct 8, 2009)

I originally had my tweeter pods flush mounted on my dash, however, since I will eventually be competing in SQ, both one and two seat, I wanted to enhance my imaging and the over-all aesthetics. So, I decided to build custom tweeter pods for my pillars. And here we go.

Started out by pulling off the pillars and wrapping the ends in blue painters tape. (wish I would have known about using PAM as a mold release)










Next, I layed down a few layers of fiberglass and resin. At the time, I did not have any fiberglass mat, but I had some fiberglass cloth. I wish I had the mat instead, because the cloth stretches every which way under the weight of the resin, making it a pain to work with.










The tweeters I have are Focal Access and the tweeters pop out of the little pods. So, I decided to use the pods directly in my forming process. I wrapped them in tape and then a layer of thick paper that will stay in the form to provide the hole. 
Now, the important part of all this for me is actually AIMING the tweeters where I wanted. For an SQ car, I decided to aim them at the rear view mirror. To accomplish this, I created a "device" to give me a kind of laser beam coming from the tweeter pod. And by laser, I mean fishing line and a sinker.










When the pod is attached where I want it, and the line is draped over the rear view mirror with the sinker keeping it taught, you get this effect:










See, kind of like a laser...

With the pods aimed and positioned correctly, I secure them in place with some hot glue and rods. I then pull the pillars back off, draw out the shape of my base and decide where to put the bolts holding it onto the pillar.

Now that's decided, I drill my holes, JB Weld the bolts into place, and put another couple of coats of glass and resin over it to give it a little extra support:










Once it dries, I pull the forms off of the pillars and use tin snips and a die grinder to work out the shape of the base.

To add some support, I've added some mdf rings. Then, to give it a little extra shape, I use bailing wire to add an extra edge:










Next, we wrap it in fleece...










Then resin the fleece...










Sand it and wrap it! Okay, I wrapped them in carpet at first to match the pillars, but it looked too fuzzy and defeated the whole purpose of using the bailing wire to make that nice ridge:










So, I decided to go with vinyl instead. Which seemed easy enough. I was wrong. It took me a few days to figure out how to wrap these with the vinyl, but once I figured which ways to stretch first, it was easy. And here's the final product:










Still working on the matching kicks. When I'm done, that will be my next post.


----------



## boogeyman (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice...I like them alot....Different from the same ole A-pillar pods....Something fresh and new


----------

